# Cx-1 rider leading in Masters GC Gila



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Subject says it. He's riding well. Windy is what we train in around here so yesterday's very windy stage in New Mexico musta felt normal. Big gap. TT (today's stage) is good for him, too. Does not TT on a Colnago, however. You go!...Z


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

Here's Z from last weekend's Cherry Blossom Cycling Classic.


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

He's currently 5 1/2 minutes up on GC after Stage 3, pretty good position.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

The CX-1 rider handily took the Master's 40+ by over 3 minutes. Someone started that thread.."Colnago, an old guy's bike?" The CX-1 certainly for DZ here. And they've been serving our mostly masters team well in the NW US races for the past year.


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

I guess it is a good old guy's bike, then. I'd still like to try one, but they don't really make a good size for me.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

No wonder why he's winning..

He's running Dura Ace on Colnago


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

Salsa_Lover said:


> No wonder why he's winning..
> 
> He's running Dura Ace on Colnago


False. It's Campy, probably Chorus 11.


----------

